
Nextjournal: Environments - tosh
https://nextjournal.com/nextjournal/environments
======
kvlr
I’m one of the founders. The environments notebook includes the default
environments you get when starting a notebook on Nextjournal. These are again
built in Notebooks, see e.g. for [https://nextjournal.com/nextjournal/python-
environment](https://nextjournal.com/nextjournal/python-environment) for a
description of what our default Python environment contains and how it is
built. This is again built on top of our bash environment, that’s built on top
of a stock ubuntu image: [https://nextjournal.com/nextjournal/bash-
environment](https://nextjournal.com/nextjournal/bash-environment).

------
Theizestooke
I know it's 2019 and all, but is that 6MB image at the top really necessary?

~~~
kvlr
It's not. Replaced it with a 600kb JPEG version, thanks!

------
Scarbutt
"403 Client Error" after entering my email and clicking "get started"

~~~
kvlr
Sorry about the glitch. Can you give it another try? You can use `xoxo` as an
invite code for the private beta if it works this time.

~~~
pgeorgi
just a heads up: An Impressum is rather hard to find even though you seem to
be based in Germany (Berlin, assumption based on the "Sauspiel" connection)
and with commercial interest.

~~~
kvlr
Yes, we're based in Berlin. Should put the link to
[https://nextjournal.com/imprint](https://nextjournal.com/imprint) back into
the footer.

You can read about how Sauspiel – a community for the German card game
Schafkopf – allows us to build Nextjournal on
[https://nextjournal.com/about](https://nextjournal.com/about).

------
vkazanov
Since when is GitHUB a version control system?

~~~
kvlr
Thanks, fixed.

